# C'est un Français / Il est français - majuscule/minuscule pour les gentilés



## mroma

Bonsoir, je ne peux pas comprendre pourquoi on écrit en majuscules la première lettre de la nationalité quand on dit "C'est un.....". J' ai trouvé cette remarque dans un livre du français pour étrangers, mais c'est peu explicative. Pourriez-vous me l' expliquer, s' il vous plaît?


----------



## Maître Capello

Le substantif _Français_ est un nom propre et prend donc la majuscule alors que _français_ (dans _Il est français_) est un adjectif.


----------



## mroma

Pourquoi sont-ils différents? Dans tous les deux cas c'est un adjectif qui montre la nationalité.


----------



## tilt

Non, quand on écrit _C'est un Français_, il s'agit d'un nom, pas d'un adjectif. C'est même pour ça qu'il faut mettre un article devant !


----------



## mroma

Oh, merci! Et il y a d'autres cas dans lesquels on utilise la majuscule de la nationalité?


----------



## tilt

En français, seuls les noms propres prennent une majuscule (en dehors de celles qui débutent les phrases, bien entendu).
Donc, contrairement à ce qui se fait en anglais, les adjectifs de nationalité n'en prennent pas.


----------



## Chimel

Il y a cependant des cas limites. Par exemple:
_Trois alpinistes sont portés disparus, un Français et deux Italiens._

On peut appliquer la règle énoncée ci-dessus en considérant qu'il s'agit de substantifs (comme si je disais: _un plombier et deux électriciens_).

Mais on peut aussi considérer qu'il s'agit d'adjectifs qui se rapportent à _alpinistes_, ce dernier terme n'étant pas répété par souci d'élégance (comme si je disais: _trois alpinistes, un grand et deux petits_). On les écrira alors sans majuscule.

La comparaison entre ces deux exemples aidera peut-être Mroma à mieux comprendre ce qu'il ne comprenait pas.


----------



## Newusers

Dit-on: Les *A*utrichiens ont débarqué à Montignac ou les *a*utrichiens ont débarqué  à Montignac.

 De même, " Je suis une* A*nglaise " ou " Je suis une *a*nglaise. " 

Est-il préférable d'utiliser la majuscule ou la minuscule s'il vous plaît ?

D'avance, je vous remercie.


----------



## Marc81

Cela ne relève pas d'une préférence mais d'une règle : les noms de peuples, d'habitants et de nationalités s'écrivent avec une majuscule. Les adjectifs associés et les noms de langue s'écrivent avec une minuscule.
Donc : Les Autrichiens ont débarqué à Montignac.
Je suis Anglaise (si on considère qu'il s'agit du nom) ou Je suis anglaise (adjectif) mais Je suis une Anglaise.
Mais : Le français (= la langue française). Un citoyen français.


----------



## khalina

Bonjour

 Les adjectifs des nationalités portent minuscule, et les noms portent majuscule?

J'aimerais réviser Français/français de ces phrases pour avoir des exemples.

Merci

Les Français sont très charmants
Mon voisin est français
Je parle français / J'étudie le français
Une dame française travaille chez le boucher
Une Française travaille chez le boucher


----------



## Donaldos

Tu sembles avoir tout compris.

On pourrait aussi écrire _Mon voisin est Français_ (où _Français_ est alors un nom).


----------



## Comtois

Je ne vois absolument pas comment on peut considérer _français_ comme un nom dans ce cas. Il faudrait dire « mon voisin est _*un* Français_ » !


----------



## snarkhunter

... Absolument d'accord avec le précédent message !

A ma connaissance, le seul cas où l'on pourrait avoir à bon escient l'expression "un français" serait celui où il s'agirait en fait bien d'un _adjectif_ déguisé (avec élision du nom correspondant).

Exemple :
_- Mon voisin est un chef de gare allemand
- Et le mien en est un français !_

Certes, c'est peut-être "tordu", mais cela reste pourtant un cas de figure tout à fait valide.


----------



## Maître Capello

Donaldos a pourtant parfaitement raison : les deux sont possibles. On dit d'ailleurs bien _Mon voisin est coiffeur_, où _coiffeur_ est bien entendu un nom.

_Mon voisin est Français_.  (majuscule → substantif)
_Mon voisin est français_.  (minuscule → adjectif)

Selon la BDL :


> On notera aussi que, dans une construction comme _Sylvain est canadien_ (ou _Canadien_), on peut employer indifféremment l’adjectif _canadien_, avec un _c_ minuscule, ou le nom _Canadien_, avec un _c_ majuscule.


----------



## nasrinklz43

Bonjour

"par ses apparences, Jean devina que cet homme-là est un Français, un vieux Français."
[…] Et pourquoi on a écrit francais en "F" majuscule ?

Merci beaucoup d'avance.


----------



## SergueiL

Ici "Français" est un *nom* désignant une personne de nationalité française et il prend obligatoirement une majuscule :
_• un Français, un Américain, etc._

D'une façon générale, les gentilés (noms des habitants d'un lieu) prennent une majuscule :
_• les Parisiens, les Toscans, etc._

Lorsque français est un *adjectif* (la langue française, le territoire français), il ne prend pas de majuscule.


----------



## Logospreference-1

Bonjour Nasrinklz.

[…]

Pour compléter la réponse de Sergueil, le substantif _le_ _*f*rançais_ ne prend pas de majuscule lorsqu'il désigne la langue *f*rançaise.


----------



## Roméo31

Si  le mot_ français _est un* attribut (du sujet) sans article*,_ la conduite à tenir se complique._
Il convient de distinguer le cas où l'attribut est une* personne* de celui où il concerne une* chose*.

*Dans le premier cas,  on a le choix*  selon que l'on considère ce mot comme un nom ou comme un adjectif.
Ex. :_ Je suis *F*rançais ou *f*rançais._
La majuscule semble l'emporter.

*Dans le second cas, ce mot  est adjectif ;  la minuscule s’impose donc.*
Ex. :  _ L’antisémitisme n’est pas d’origine allemande *:* il est russe, polonais, *f*rançais_ (Ionesco, citation du _Grand Robert,_ art._ antisémitisme_).


----------



## Maître Capello

Quoi qu'il en soit, si le gentilé est précédé d'un article comme dans l'exemple de Nasrinklz43, il s'agit forcément d'un nom et la majuscule est obligatoire : _Cet homme-là est *un* *F*rançais_.


----------



## JClaudeK

> La règle est simple : on met une majuscule uniquement quand l’adjectif est employé comme nom pour désigner une personne. Ex. : _un Français, un Belge, un Chinois_. On peut bien sûr étendre cette règle aux adjectifs correspondant à des villes, des continents, des régions… [1] Ex. : _un Lyonnais, un Africain, un Wallon, un Martien_.
> http://www.pincetonfrancais.be/v1/article.php3?id_article=1


----------



## Roméo31

Ce n'est pas si simple, hélas ! Le site "Pince ton français" élude un cas fréquent qui pose problème à bien des scripteurs : celui où le mot "français" est *attribut sans article. En effet, doit-on écrire * _Je suis *F*rançais_ ou _Je suis *f*rançais ?_

N.B. 1. Il ne s'agit donc pas des cas où l'on écrit _*Un* Français_ ou _Je suis *un* Français_.
2. Le cas de "français" attribut sans article est soulevé dans l'intitulé même de la présente discussion ; ne serait-ce que pour cette raison, il n'est pas hors sujet ici.
3. Certains commentaires et questions figurant dans l'article auquel tu revoies évoquent ce cas.

- A cet égard, selon Grevisse et Goosse (cf. _Le Bon usage_, 15e éd., § 99, a, 3°) :


> Si le mot est un attribut sans article, on a le choix, selon qu’on le prend pour un adjectif ou pour un nom : _Son mari était *a*nglais ou *A*nglais_ . La majuscule semble avoir la préférence, ce que l’on peut encourager : _Pour faire la grammaire française que nous concevons, il fallait donc être Français_ (Damourette et Pichon, § 9).




- Mais J. Hanse (cf. son dict. des difficultés, 3e éd., p. 535) exemplifie ce cas uniquement avec la graphie comportant une majuscule initiale : _*Il est Belge*_ (en gras dans le texte), _Je choisis de rester *F*rançais_, _Je suis *F*rançais comme vous.

- _Quant au_ Dictionnaire des difficultés Bescherelle (2011, p. 198), il _opte pour la minuscule _: Il est *f*rançais._

Vous avez dit "simple" ?!


----------



## Chimel

Roméo31 said:


> Vous avez dit "simple" ?!


Oui, dans le cas précis que vous soulevez, c'est assez simple puisque les deux graphies sont correctes. Je pense aussi que la majuscule doit être préférée, parce que plus logique: dans ma tête, je dis "je suis Belge" comme je dirais "Je suis coiffeur", donc comme substantif sans article, et non comme je dirais "je suis blond". Il me semble aussi que c'est ce qu'on fait presque toujours avec les noms de ville: il est Parisien.

Mais l'autre option ne peut pas être considérée comme une faute. C'est ce que j'ai toujours dit à mes étudiants étrangers lorsque je leur apprenais le français: pour une fois, ne vous en faites pas, les deux sont corrects.


----------



## Maître Capello

Chimel said:


> Je pense aussi que la majuscule doit être préférée, parce que plus logique…


Les deux solutions sont aussi correctes l'une que l'autre et il n'en est pas une qui soit plus logique que l'autre. On peut donc en préférer une, mais cette préférence est parfaitement subjective. Je préfère d'ailleurs quant à moi la minuscule pour des raisons purement esthétiques…


----------



## Roméo31

Chimel,

J'ai dit que ce n'était pas "si simple"car dans le cas ou "français" est un attribut sans article, des grammaires - et non des moindres : le "Grevisse", le "Hanse" et un "Bescherelle" - divergent (cf. message n° 23).

Cela étant, comme je l'ai écrit au message n° 18, j'estime, pour ma part, qu'on a le choix* selon que l'on considère le mot "français" comme un adjectif ou un nom.*

C'est la solution retenue par Grevisse et Goosse (_Le Bon usage_, 15 e éd., § n° 99) :



> Si le mot est un attribut sans article, on a le choix, selon qu’on le prend pour un adjectif ou pour un nom : Son mari était anglais ou Anglais . La majuscule semble avoir la préférence, ce que l’on peut encourager : Pour faire la grammaire française que nous concevons, il fallait donc être Français (Damourette et Pichon, § 9).


----------



## Chimel

Maître Capello said:


> Les deux solutions sont aussi correctes l'une que l'autre et il n'en est pas une qui soit plus logique que l'autre. On peut donc en préférer une, mais cette préférence est parfaitement subjective. Je préfère d'ailleurs quant à moi la minuscule pour des raisons purement esthétiques…


Certes, et je n'ai pas dit autre chose ("plus logique" dépendait implicitement de "je pense que", je ne veux pas dire par là que c'est plus logique en soi). Mais vous écririez aussi: il est parisien, avec une minuscule?


----------



## Logospreference-1

Une logique serait de distinguer les cas où le sujet est un nom propre ou un nom commun :
_Monsieur Durand, mon coiffeur, est Français.
Mon coiffeur est français ; son mari est français._
Si donc _il_ se apporte à Monsieur Durand, j'écrirais _il est Parisien, _et s'il se rapporte à mon coiffeur, j'écrirais _il est parisien_.


----------



## Roméo31

Bonjour Logos,

Cette "logique" m'échappe...

En appliquant la solution retenue pat Grevisse, Gosse, M. Lenoble-Pinson...,  on a le choix entre :
_Il est Parisien_
         et
_Il est parisien_,

selon que l'on prend le mot "parisien" pour un nom ou un adjectif.


----------



## Logospreference-1

Bien sûr que c'est logique, même si Grevisse ne l'a pas vu dans le cas du mari :
Mon coiffeur, nom commun, ne peut être que français ou anglais, etc., ou un Français, ou un Anglais, etc. ; je dois savoir ce que je veux dire, c'est tout. Sans quoi il faut mettre une majuscule à coiffeur. Cela pourrait se défendre, mais on ne joue pas sur deux tableaux à la fois.
Dans _Monsieur Durand, mon coiffeur, est français_ ou _est Français_, je comprends qu'on ait le choix entre l'adjectif, sans majuscule, et le substantif, avec majuscule.
Dans _Mon coiffeur, monsieur Durand, est français_, nous n'avons plus le choix.


----------



## JClaudeK

Chimel said:


> Je pense aussi que la majuscule doit être préférée, parce que plus logique:


[…] tout comme Chimel, je ressens la majuscule comme plus logique.

*Note des modérateurs :* seul le français est admis sur ce forum.


----------



## Roméo31

Dans ce cas, la majuscule est encouragée par_ Le_ _ Bon usage, _et elle semble plus fréquente.


----------



## Maître Capello

Chimel said:


> Mais vous écririez aussi: il est parisien, avec une minuscule?


Oui, absolument.  Mais je pourrais tout aussi bien employer la majuscule…



Logospreference-1 said:


> Dans _Mon coiffeur, monsieur Durand, est français_, nous n'avons plus le choix.


Bien sûr que si !

_Mon coiffeur, M. Durand, est *f*rançais_. 
_Mon coiffeur, M. Durand, est *F*rançais_.


----------



## Roméo31

Entièrement d'accord avec Maître Capello : je n'aperçois pas pourquoi l'indication du patronyme de l'individu dont on va dire juste après qu'il est Français/français aurait pour conséquence l'obligation de mettre l'initiale majuscule à cet attribut du sujet.


----------



## Nicomon

Je fais la même analyse que Logos (post 26). Dans l'exemple qui précède, j'aurais écrit _français_ avec une minuscule.
Si on enlève l'incise, cela donne :  _Mon coiffeur est français. _

La majuscule me « dérange » moins dans la tournure inverse :  _Monsieur Durand, mon coiffeur, est Français._
Dans ce cas, sans l'incise on obtient :  _Monsieur Durand est Français/français. 
_
J'ajoute cet article :   *Luc est Français ou Luc est français?*  dont je ne copie que la conclusion : 





> La réponse dépend du sens que vous donnez à votre phrase. Le plus souvent, dans une telle construction, on veut simplement indiquer l'origine ou la nationalité du sujet sans y associer de qualité particulière; le gentilé est dans ce cas un nom et la majuscule s'impose.


----------



## Logospreference-1

Roméo31 said:


> Entièrement d'accord avec Maître Capello : je n'aperçois pas pourquoi l'indication du patronyme de l'individu dont on va dire juste après qu'il est Français/français aurait pour conséquence l'obligation de mettre l'initiale majuscule à cet attribut du sujet.


J'avais pourtant écrit ceci, qui ne pouvait être plus clair :


> Dans _Monsieur Durand, mon coiffeur, est français_ ou _est Français_, je comprends qu'on ait le choix entre l'adjectif, sans majuscule, et le substantif, avec majuscule.
> Dans _Mon coiffeur, monsieur Durand, est français_, nous n'avons plus le choix.



J'avais encore écrit ceci :


> Mon coiffeur, nom commun, ne peut être que français ou anglais, etc., ou un Français, ou un Anglais, etc. ; je dois savoir ce que je veux dire, c'est tout.


Quand on écrit _mon coiffeur,_ en apposant son nom ou pas, _est Français_, on ne sait visiblement pas ce qu'on veut dire.


----------



## Nicomon

J'ai légèrement modifié mon post précédent.  Entièrement d'accord avec Logos.


----------



## tilt

Nicomon said:


> Mon coiffeur est Français... ça ne marche pas.


Pourquoi ? Parce que _coiffeur _et _Français _sont deux noms ?
Si je dis _Mon coiffeur est chasseur_, j'ai bien deux noms aussi et la phrase est tout à fait correcte.


----------



## Chimel

Logos et Nicomon: je vous assure que quand on enseigne le français comme langue étrangère et qu'on a déjà pas mal de subtilités grammaticales et orthographiques plus ou moins "logiques" à faire assimiler aux élèves, on est bien content d'avoir de temps en temps un cas comme celui-ci où les deux options sont correctes... 

On peut avoir ses préférences personnelles, j'ai indiqué les miennes, mais n'essayons pas d'introduire une logique qui différencierait tout de même les deux usages alors que les ouvrages de référence nous laissent le choix.


----------



## Nicomon

@ Tilt :  tu m'as citée avant que je supprime cette partie de mon post.  

@ Chimel  :  Je n'ai parlé nulle part de soi-disant « logique ».  Ni non plus nié ce qui suit (c'est moi qui souligne)  : 





> En fonction d'attribut, on emploie généralement un adjectif pour préciser la nationalité d'une personne, son appartenance à un peuple.
> Dans ce cas, le mot s'écrit avec une minuscule.
> 
> Cependant, il est également possible d'écrire le mot avec une majuscule initiale puisque l'attribut peut être aussi un nom.
> _
> Je suis québécoise.
> Je suis Québécoise (une Québécoise). _ *Source*


  C'est simplement que dans la phrase :   _Mon coiffeur est français_,  je lis le mot _français_ comme un adjectif.
La majuscule est possible, mais l'emploi adjectival est plus courant... il me semble.


----------



## Roméo31

Nous sommes d'accord sur le fait que la majuscule est possible dans ce cas. Ouf !...


----------



## Maître Capello

Logospreference-1 said:


> J'avais pourtant écrit ceci, qui ne pouvait être plus clair :
> 
> 
> 
> Dans _Monsieur Durand, mon coiffeur, est français_ ou _est Français_, je comprends qu'on ait le choix entre l'adjectif, sans majuscule, et le substantif, avec majuscule.
> Dans _Mon coiffeur, monsieur Durand, est français_, nous n'avons plus le choix.
Click to expand...

Je comprends que vous dites de ce second exemple que le seul choix possible est _Mon coiffeur [, M. Durand,] est *f*rançais_ alors que _Mon coiffeur [, M. Durand,] est *F*rançais_ serait incorrect. Est-ce bien ce que vous entendiez ? Si oui, je dois vous contredire parce que la majuscule et la minuscule sont toutes deux possibles. Sinon, merci de clarifier ce que vous vouliez dire…



> Quand on écrit _mon coiffeur,_ en apposant son nom ou pas, _est Français_, on ne sait visiblement pas ce qu'on veut dire.


Là, je suis perdu…  Comment ne saurait-on pas ce que l'on veut dire ?


----------



## le chien qui pense

Logospreference-1 said:


> Pour compléter la réponse de Sergueil, le substantif _le_ _*f*rançais_ ne prend pas de majuscule lorsqu'il désigne la langue *f*rançaise.


bonjour!
alors maintenant je suis vraiment confus par la logique là! Je comprends que c’est toujours contre adjective et nom, pas de soucis avec un homme francais = un Français, une femme française = une Francaise. Ok! mais _Le francais _indique la langue francaise? Alors pourquoi ce n’est pas la Francaise? C’est à dire c’est *la* langue francaise. Alors maintenant c’est un nom? Ça change d’un adjective à un nom – et aussi de feminine au masculin?


----------



## tilt

Le nom de la langue française est _le français_, tout comme celui de la langue anglais est_ l'anglais_, ou celui de la langue portugaise, _le portugais_.
Je comprends que tu puisses trouver ça illogique, mais c'est comme ça !


----------



## Chimel

le chien qui pense said:


> Alors maintenant c’est un nom? Ça change d’un adjective à un nom – et aussi de feminine au masculin?


Si on considère que "le français" est un adjectif substantivé (ce dont je ne suis pas sûr, mais soit), c'est-à-dire en quelque sorte un adjectif transformé en nom, on peut constater que tous les adjectifs substantivés sont masculins. Par exemple: le beau, l'impossible, le vivant, le sucré, le salé... Peu importe si le substantif sous-entendu est féminin ou masculin : une chose belle ou impossible, le cinéma ou la littérature fantastique, la nourriture sucrée ou salée...


----------



## Logospreference-1

@ Maître Capello : Vous-même, bien qu'en désaccord avec moi, m'aviez bien compris ; c'est la reformulation par Roméo, se disant en accord avec vous, qui me paraissait déformer mes propos.


Maître Capello said:


> Quand on écrit _mon coiffeur,_ en apposant son nom ou pas, _est Français_, on ne sait visiblement pas ce qu'on veut dire.
> 
> 
> 
> Là, je suis perdu…  Comment ne saurait-on pas ce que l'on veut dire ?
Click to expand...

On est certain de pouvoir apposer un nom commun à un nom propre, sur lequel il vient ajouter une précision, mais je ne crois pas qu'on puisse faire l'inverse. Je peux nommer mon coiffeur, mais quand je dis _mon coiffeur, Français_, je ne le nomme pas. Si je veux pratiquer une apposition qui vient apporter une précision, soit je dis _Mon coiffeur, français_, soit je dis _mon coiffeur, un Français_.

Je vais un peu plus loin dans ma réflexion :
- Sur Ngram, il y a 6 000 _écrivains français _pour un _écrivain Français_.
- Personne n'a contesté ce qu'avait dit Tilt il y a plusieurs années en son message #4 (c'est moi qui ajoute la couleur) :


tilt said:


> Non, quand on écrit _C'est un Français_, il s'agit d'un nom, pas d'un adjectif. C'est même pour ça qu'il faut mettre un article devant !


Le seul cas où l'on est certain que_ Français_ substantif s’utilise sans article est dans le discours direct, quand on s'adresse à eux, mais toujours au pluriel : _Françaises, Français _; _Français, si vous saviez... _; au singulier l'adresse serait : _Hé, le Français ! Hé, l'Anglais ! _Avec l'article, donc.

Quand je dis_ Monsieur Durand, coiffeur, est un beau parleur, coiffeur _demeure évidemment un substantif.
Mais est-ce que je peux dire de la même manière _Monsieur Durand, Français_... , je ne le crois pas, comme je viens d'expliquer plus haut. Dès lors, quand je dis _Monsieur Durand est français_, je suis certain de ne pas faire de faute, mais quand je dis _Monsieur Durand est Français_, je ne puis être certain de ne pas en faire. Les conventions nous disent qu'on peut le faire, mais sont-elles fondées ? Je continue de contester à plus forte raison _Mon coiffeur est Français _ou_ Mon coiffeur, Monsieur Durand, est Français_.

Je voulais encore faire suite au message #39 de Chimel : Une logique boiteuse ou qui n'est pas partagée par tout le monde tend à compliquer les choses, mais une logique pertinente les simplifie. Ici, nous discutons, mais je sais bien que même si ma position, que je viens d'ailleurs de faire évoluer, emportait au final l'adhésion on ne pourrait chambouler pour autant des conventions jusqu'ici très largement adoptées : telle n'est pas mon intention.


----------



## Maître Capello

Logospreference-1 said:


> Si je veux pratiquer une apposition qui vient apporter une précision, soit je dis _Mon coiffeur, français_, soit je dis _mon coiffeur, un Français_.


Si le gentilé est modifié par un adjectif, il ne peut s'agir que d'un nom et il doit prendre une majuscule, mais il ne prend pas forcément d'article.

_Diderot, illustre *F*rançais, était mal connu de ses contemporains._ 
_Diderot, illustre français, était mal connu de ses contemporains._ 



> Sur Ngram, il y a 6 000 _écrivains français _pour un _écrivain Français_.


Oui, mais c'est bien normal. Si le gentilé qualifie un nom, il s'agit nécessairement d'un adjectif. Il doit donc prendre une minuscule.

_un écrivain français_ 
_un écrivain Français_


----------



## CHOCOLAT17

Bonjour Maître Capello,

J'ai bien lu tes explications. Si j'ai raté quelque chose, je vous demande pardon.

En fait, je sais qu'il y a deux possibilités  On est Français et On est français.

Mais ce que je ne comprends pas, quand on utilise la première ou la deuxième, il y a des différence de sens?

En réalité, vous, les Français préfèrent laquelle ?

Merci beaucoup de lire !


----------



## k@t

Bonjour Chocolat ! 

Ils sont étranges ces adjectifs de nationalité !
A priori relationnels (quelques éléments sur cette notion ; par exemple *ici*), ils ne devraient pas pouvoir être attributs et pourtant, ils le sont !

*-- *Quand l’attribut a *valeur relationnelle* et donc qu’il indique l’origine (_français = qui vient de France / d’origine française / de nationalité française_), et que le sujet est un humain, je pense qu’il n’y a aucune différence entre le substantif et l’adjectif.
À noter que quand l’adjectif a cette valeur relationnelle, il n’est pas modifiable par un adverbe de degré :

_Cette entreprise est française.  _(i.e. de nationalité française.)
_Cette entreprise est *très *française._  (i.e. de nationalité française.)

J’ai pris à dessein un sujet non humain – dans ce cas, le substantif est exclu, et l’attribut ne peut donc qu’être un adjectif - pour montrer que l’adjectif, bien qu’attribut a en effet une valeur relationnelle.

*--* Parfois, l’attribut peut avoir une *valeur qualificative*. Dans ce cas, l’adjectif de nationalité ne signifie plus *qui* *vient de X, qui est d’origine x / de nationalité x*, mais *qui* *possède les qualités, les caractéristique, les attitudes typiques (on qu’on prête typiquement) au pays X*. Le substantif est alors exclu et seul l’adjectif est possible.

Quand il a cette valeur qualificative, l’adjectif peut être modifié par un adverbe de degré. Par ailleurs, on peut poser une question en *comment est X ?*, ce qui n’est pas possible quand l’adjectif a une valeur relationnelle.

Question en _comment_ + adverbe de degré *impossibles* avec le substantif ou l’adjectif à *valeur relationnelle* :
_Comment est cette femme ? (pour savoir de quelle nationalité elle est.)
Cette femme est très Française / française _(i.e. elle a la nationalité française).

Question en _comment_ + adverbe de degré *possibles* avec l’adjectif quand il a une *valeur qualificative* :
_Comment est cette femme ? 
Elle est très française  =  _elle possède les caractéristiques que l’on attribue typiquement aux Français.

Avec ces deux valeurs – relationnelle et qualificative – on pourrait imaginer des phrases apparemment un peu paradoxales dans le genre :

_Cette femme est F/française_***_, mais très peu française__****__._
= Elle a la nationalité française, mais elle ne ressemble pas dans ses attitudes à une Française.
_Cette femme est très française**** et pourtant elle est A/américaine** */ mais elle n'est pas F/française*.****_
= Elle a des attitudes typiques des Françaises, mais elle est de nationalité américaine / mais elle n'est pas de nationalité française.

*** minuscule ou majuscule au choix, selon que l’on estime que l’attribut est substantif ou adjectif, mais sans qu’il y ait vraiment de nuance de sens.
**** uniquement minuscule, avec cette valeur qualificative, l’attribut ne peut être qu’adjectif.



CHOCOLAT17 said:


> En réalité, vous, les Français préfèrent laquelle ?


Difficile de dire. En attendant mieux, à prendre avec des pincettes, et à titre de première approche, dans ces deux cas _(_voir les ngram de_ homme est F/français, femme est F/française_), la minuscule l’emporte largement sur la majuscule ; notons que cette dernière est moins accordée à la femme qu’à l’homme (15 % pour l’homme, 3 pour la femme ! )).


----------



## Maître Capello

En l'absence de tout qualificatif (adverbe ou adjectif), on a en effet le choix de mettre ou non une majuscule sans que cela ne change le sens.

_Il est *F*rançais = Il est *f*rançais._

Cela dit, personnellement je préfère la minuscule, mais exclusivement pour des raisons esthétiques !


----------



## k@t

Hmmm, dans des choses _comme être français de souche, être français naturalisé, être français d’origine française, être français de naissance_, etc. il me semble que *français* doit pouvoir accepter l’interprétation substantive, et que par conséquent la présence d’une complémentation n’interdit pas le choix entre minuscule et majuscule.


----------



## Nicomon

Je mets ici un bout un peu plus long de l'article mentionné au post 33 :  Luc est Français ou Luc est français?


> En fait, vous devez vous demander ceci : si, dans votre phrase, vous présentez le fait d'être français comme une qualité (qualité qui peut être modifiée par un adverbe de degré : _Luc est très français_), vous pouvez considérer le gentilé comme un adjectif et donc l'écrire avec la minuscule : Luc est français. Si vous présentez la chose plutôt comme un état (comme dans : _Luc est plombier_), le gentilé s'apparente à un nom dont le déterminant est sous-entendu : _Luc est (un) Français_, comme _Luc est (un) plombier_. Il devrait alors prendre la majuscule, conformément à la règle sur les noms gentilés : _Luc est Français_.
> *Conclusion*
> La réponse dépend du sens que vous donnez à votre phrase. Le plus souvent, dans une telle construction, on veut simplement indiquer l'origine ou la nationalité du sujet sans y associer de qualité particulière; le gentilé est dans ce cas un nom et la majuscule s'impose.


  J'en conclus que je devrais en principe écrire, même sans l'article :  _Nico est *Q*uébécoise... _mais que _*q*uébécoise_ ne serait pas fautif.

Je sais par contre (et là, c'était une faute d'inattention) que j'aurais dû écrire  :_ Je réfléchis en *Q*uébécoise _à la dernière ligne du post 23 de ce fil

Cela dit, je n'ai pas changé d'idée depuis septembre 2015.
Je maintiens ce que j'ai écrit aux posts 33 et 38 au sujet de Monsieur Durand, coiffeur.


----------



## k@t

> Si vous présentez la chose plutôt comme un état (comme dans : _Luc est plombier_), le gentilé s'apparente à un nom


Ce raisonnement ne me semble pas tout à fait abouti, puisque – ainsi que j’ai voulu le montrer avec mon exemple de l’entreprise qui est française -  l’adjectif peut très bien être non qualificatif, mais relationnel, autrement dit être sémantiquement équivalent au substantif.


----------



## Nicomon

J'avoue accorder peu d'importance aux notions d'_adjectif relationnel_ versus _adjectif qualificatif_.

Cet article de Druide - je te rappelle qu'on y analyse une seule phrase, celle du titre - m'a semblé bien fait et assez vulgarisé pour les non grammairiens.
Sinon, je ne l'aurais pas cité.  Je suis peut-être moins exigeante en matière de « tenants et aboutissants ». 

Puisque tu tiens à parler d'entreprise, je cite *la BDL* : 





> Lorsqu’on emploie un adjectif correspondant à un nom de peuple ou d’habitant pour qualifier une entité (par exemple, une entreprise), cet adjectif s’écrit avec une minuscule initiale, et ce, même si l'on fait l’ellipse du nom générique de l’entité.
> 
> *Exemple :*
> - La *c*anadienne Bombardier a obtenu un important contrat hier.


  À mon avis, que l'adjectif soit qualificatif ou relationnel/classifiant ne change rien. Si c'est un adjectif... on met une minuscule.


----------



## k@t

Nicomon said:


> Si c'est un adjectif... on met une minuscule


Je crois que sur ce point tout le monde est d’accord.


Nicomon said:


> J'avoue accorder peu d'importance aux notions d'_adjectif relationnel_ versus _adjectif qualificatif_.


C’est dommage puisque ces notions invalident la substance même de la démonstration de Druide et par conséquent sa conclusion.


			
				Druide said:
			
		

> Le plus souvent, dans une telle construction, on veut simplement indiquer l'origine ou la nationalité du sujet sans y associer de qualité particulière; le gentilé est dans ce cas un nom et la majuscule s'impose.


L’adjectif – quand il est relationnel (eeeeh oui, je le pète et le répète !) – indique l’origine ou la nationalité sans y associer de qualité particulière : _Cette entreprise est française_ (_française _= *adjectif *= _Cette entreprise est *de nationalité française*_) ne signifie pas que cette entreprise a des qualités propres à la France, mais bien et uniquement qu’elle a la nationalité française ; équivalemment, _Cette femme est française_ (_française _= *adjectif* _*= *Cette femme est *de nationalité française*_) signifie bien et uniquement que cette femme a la nationalité française, tout pareillement que _Cette femme est Française_ (_Française _= *substantif* = _Cette femme est* une Française*_), par conséquent je ne vois pas pourquoi la majuscule s’imposerait dans le premier de ces deux derniers cas, puisque seul le substantif prend la majuscule.

(En passant la formulation de Druide _le gentilé est dans ce cas un nom_ est très moyenne, puisque le gentilé est par définition - et donc toujours - un nom.)


Nicomon said:


> Puisque tu tiens à parler d'entreprise, je cite *la BDL* :


Oui, je n’ai rien dit d’autre que ce que dit la BDL.


----------



## Nicomon

Alors, que ceux qui pensent comme toi que l'article du Druide ne vaut pas de la boue (je suis polie) n'en tiennent pas compte.
On ne va pas écrire toute les possibilités et subtilités dans un article de vulgarisation d'une page ou même sur ce fil.

Moi, la conclusion m'avait convaincue,  mais j'ai bien écrit (noter le « en principe » souligné) : 





> J'en conclus que je devrais en principe écrire, même sans l'article : _Nico est *Q*uébécoise... _mais que _*q*uébécoise_ ne serait pas fautif.


  Nico est non seulement Q/québécoise mais aussi très têtue.

Sauf que là, la Québécoise est à court d'arguments.  Je passe à un autre fil... je pense. 

Équivalemment?  Ça existe, cet adverbe?


----------



## Maître Capello

k@t said:


> Hmmm, dans des choses _comme être français de souche, être français naturalisé, être français d’origine française, être français de naissance_, etc. il me semble que *français* doit pouvoir accepter l’interprétation substantive, et que par conséquent la présence d’une complémentation n’interdit pas le choix entre minuscule et majuscule.


(surligné par mes soins)

Ne vouliez-vous pas plutôt parler de l'interprétation *adjective* qui est également possible vu que je suggérais justement que ce devrait plutôt être un *substantif* s'il est qualifié ?  Cela dit, dans certains des exemples que vous indiquez, on peut en effet considérer _français_ comme un adjectif ou un substantif (avec bien sûr la casse appropriée). Je ne pense en revanche pas que cela puisse être le cas dans _Français naturalisé_ ni dans _Français d'origine française_

+++
Quoi qu'il en soit, je vous rejoins pour ce qui est des explications de Druide qui me paraissent aussi douteuses :


> Si vous présentez la chose plutôt comme un état (comme dans : _Luc est plombier_), le gentilé s'apparente à un nom dont le déterminant est sous-entendu.


Un adjectif peut en effet également être employé pour décrire un état (valeur relationnelle plutôt que qualificative, p.ex.: _Luc est asiatique_, _Luc est noir_). L'argument de Druide est donc irrecevable.

En tout cas, leur conclusion selon laquelle la majuscule devrait s'imposer dans la majorité des cas est à mon sens contestable.


----------



## k@t

Maître Capello said:


> Ne vouliez-vous pas plutôt parler de l'interprétation *adjective*


Non, c’est bien _substantive _que je voulais dire, mais manifestement je vous avais mal compris !


----------



## Kittybub

Charlie Hebdo vient de tweeter :

_Le Parlement britannique déclare l'"urgence climatique". Les Anglais sont incorrigibles. C'est quand ils ne sont plus dans l'Europe qu'ils commencent à dire des choses intelligentes._

Je veux répondre :

Mais nous les Écossais voulons rester dans l'Union européenne. Les Écossais sont obligé de rester *B/britanniques* pour l'instant mais nous n'avons jamais été *A/anglais*! Et nous au moins nous disons des choses intelligentes de temps en temps quand même 

Mais je ne suis pas du tout sûre que j'ai bien mis les majuscules/minuscules comme il faut dans ma phrase? Et désolée si un fil similaire existe déjà.

Merci d'avance


----------



## atcheque

Bonjour,

Je mettrais la majuscule à _rester _*Britanniques*, il s'agit bien de nationalité. Pour _jamais été _*A/anglais*, je la laisserais pour faire pendant, mais cela peut tout à fait se discuter


----------



## Maître Capello

Les deux sont possibles, mais je préfère personnellement l'emploi adjectival, donc avec minuscule. 

_Les Écossais sont obligés de rester *britanniques* pour l'instant mais nous n'avons jamais été *anglais*._

Voir aussi le fil FR: Français / français - majuscule / minuscule sur le forum français-anglais.


----------



## atcheque

Le _*b*ritannique_ (avec minuscule) me pose (très légèrement) problème. Les Écossais sont de fait britanniques, de Grande-Bretagne.


----------



## Maître Capello

En position d'attribut (comme après les verbes _être_, _rester_ ou encore _devenir_), on peut pourtant mettre tant un nom qu'un adjectif :

_être/rester/devenir *F*rançais_
_être/rester/devenir *f*rançais_

Comparer avec :

_être/rester/devenir dentiste
être/rester/devenir grand_


----------



## gouro

Le mot" français" est-il correct ici avec majuscule ou muscule ?

Je suis un étudiant Français

Je suis un étudiant français.

Pour moi, c'est la minuscule qui convient ici, mais j'ai lu un texte où il est écrit" un jeune Américain", ce qui m'a semblé incorrect.

D'avance merci


----------



## Terio

gouro said:


> Le mot" français" est-il correct ici avec majuscule ou minuscule ?
> 
> Je suis un étudiant Français
> 
> Je suis un étudiant français.


Sans majuscule, car ici _français_ est un adjectif qualifiant le nom _étudiant_.



gouro said:


> Pour moi, c'est la minuscule qui convient ici, mais j'ai un texte où il est écrit" un jeune Américain", ce qui m'a semblé incorrect



Avec majuscule, car ici, on a un nom de nationalité (_un_ _Américain_), qualifié par l'adjectif _jeune_.


----------



## snarkhunter

gouro said:


> j'ai un texte où il est écrit" un jeune Américain", ce qui m'a semblé incorrect.


Non, ce n'est pas incorrect : cela dépend lequel des deux termes on considère comme substantif, et lequel est alors qualifiant.

Et la particularité de cette phrase est que les deux termes ("jeune" et "américain") peuvent chacun être adjectif ou nom, au choix ! Mais un seul des deux peut être un nom ici.

Donc soit on parlera d'_un jeune (N) qui est américain (A)_, soit d'_un Américain (N) qui est jeune (A)_.


----------

